# 27th Sept Hasbean charity day



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Saturday 27th September

Charity day at Hasbean Towers 9.30-2.30 ish

Cost £30 a portion of which will go toward the Hasbean nominated charity, the rest towards running costs for the day ( Gary will confirm what this is







)

Plan of Events .....

Arrive , welcome and coffee !!!

Introductions

Roastery Tour

Cupping

Breaks and Snacks

Machine and grinder geek out ( slayer , clima pro , etc ) * see list of dream machines below ..

UKBC talk and barista tips with Dale Harris

Latte Art Competition

Prizes and Goodbyes

you'll get some beans too...

The date of this is set to work around the good people at Hasbeans diary

It isn't moveable , so please don't put down I'd like to come but can't do that date , can you move it please ...

( Yes I know it's the day before Callum's brewing day at foundry too )

There are 14 places up for grabs in total

It will be done on a first come first served basis

Once we have got 14 people I will start a reserve list , incase of drop outs

Again this will be done on a first come first served basis ( so if there is a drop out number 15 gets first dibs on the free place )

if we don't manage to fill 14 places by 5th September then hasbean can try and fill them from theor website ...

Caveat of having a 10 post minimum as of this post please .

I will take a deposit of £10 via paypal and full balance to be paid by 22 nd September

If you pay and don't attend on the day , the £s is non refundable ...( it's for charity )

big big thanks to Gary **** and Hasbean for giving the forum the opportunity to fill this day with members from the forum . Hasbean could have easily thrown this up on their website and filled it very quickly with non CFUK

Get a load of this gear you get to play with ..

3 group slayer v2.

2 group NS T3 WBC.

Mythos 1 Clima Pro.

K30 Air

K30 Twin

copy and and paste the names below


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Glenn


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Glenn

3. Geordie Boy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Glenn

3. Systemic Kid


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Glenn

3. Xpenno

4.geordie boy

5. The systemic kid


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Glenn

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Glenn

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy

5. Xpenno


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Glenn

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy

5. Xpenno

6. Urban Bumkin


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

]1. Mrboots2u

2. Glenn

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy

5. Xpenno

6. Jeebsy

7. Callum t ( replaces urban he can't make it )


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Glenn

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy

5. Xpenno

6. Jeebsy

7. Callum t ( replaces urban he can't make it )

8. CharlieJ


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Glenn

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy

5. Xpenno

6. Jeebsy

7. Callum t ( replaces urban he can't make it )

8. CharlieJ

9. Darren


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can I just confirm - not 100% is going to a charity. We need to actually cover our costs and then a proportion will be donated.

Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Can I just confirm - not 100% is going to a charity. We need to actually cover our costs and then a proportion will be donated.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion!





garydyke1 said:


> Can I just confirm - not 100% is going to a charity. We need to actually cover our costs and then a proportion will be donated.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion!


My fault entirely I've now amended the original post to reflect this.

Soz Gary...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It does rather resemble a list of the usual suspects so far


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

We will have :

3 group slayer v2.

2 group NS T3 WBC.

Mythos 1 Clima Pro.

K30 Air

K30 Twin

EK43 if someone kind enough to bring one.

oh and the opportunity to try some exclusive never released to the public espresso shop blends.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't wait for this!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Glenn

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy

5. Xpenno

6. Jeebsy

7. Callum t ( replaces urban he can't make it )

8. CharlieJ

9. Darren

10. drude


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just checked my last weeks lottery ticket and got 3 numbers so £25 won which pays for this more or less


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Down to the last 4 spaces already


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Glenn

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy

5. Xpenno

6. Jeebsy

7. Callum t ( replaces urban he can't make it )

8. CharlieJ

9. Darren

10. drude

11. Froggystyle


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Gutted I can't make it


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Would be great to be there but can't spare a full weekend


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Gutted I can't make it


Real shame, Urbs.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Only 3 spots left


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Need to check - I'd love to attend

I think we should have the Sage there as well !

Might raise a few eyebrows ... I'm interested myself


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome event. Would love to go but I'm on call all weekend then. Have a blast chaps, will be a goodun for sure!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Due to a date clash I am not able to make this event either, although it looks like it will be a good day

1. Mrboots2u

2.

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy

5. Xpenno

6. Jeebsy

7. Callum t ( replaces urban he can't make it )

8. CharlieJ

9. Darren

10. drude

11. Froggystyle

Space 2 now available


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bump for this amazing opportunity to visit one of the UK premier roasters and talk to the UKBC runner up this year .....oh and Gary will be there too


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Am I'm allowed to come? Have replaced Glenn

1. Mrboots2u

2. Smokey Barn

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy

5. Xpenno

6. Jeebsy

7. Callum t ( replaces urban he can't make it )

8. CharlieJ

9. Darren

10. drude

11. Froggystyle


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Smokey Barn

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy

5. Xpenno

6. Jeebsy

7. Callum t ( replaces urban he can't make it )

8. CharlieJ

9. Darren

10. drude

11. Froggystyle

12. ahirsty

As long as this does not clash with the Foundry day


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Foundry is Sunday now . Callum is coming to this , so they won't be on the same day


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

2 places left ......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Can I just confirm - not 100% is going to a charity. We need to actually cover our costs and then a proportion will be donated.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion!


Once you've covered costs is the rest going to charity or just a proportion?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Once you've covered costs is the rest going to charity or just a proportion?


Total funds - costs = charity. None of this is intended for the Has Bean bank account ; )


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes please please please please









1. Mrboots2u

2. Smokey Barn

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy

5. Xpenno

6. Jeebsy

7. Callum t ( replaces urban he can't make it )

8. CharlieJ

9. Darren

10. drude

11. Froggystyle

12. ahirsty

13. oop north


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Last place up for grabs - fantastic day in prospect - chance to get up close and personal with a Slayer too.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

If the last place is still available, I would very much like to be included.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Smokey Barn

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy

5. Xpenno

6. Jeebsy

7. Callum t

8. CharlieJ

9. Darren

10. drude

11. Froggystyle

12. ahirsty

13. oop north

14. Phil104


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

That didn't take long to fill. Really looking forward to this


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Me too Ian!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't forget to add your name if you want to come. It will be added to a reserve list (first come first served)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok here is the current list . 14 places currently filled

if people are still interested then no 15 becomes forget reserve , if anyone drops out then , they can pass there place on to the next number ...

cheers

1. Mrboots2u

2. Smokey Barn

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy

5. Xpenno

6. Jeebsy

7. Callum t

8. CharlieJ

9. Darren

10. drude

11. Froggystyle

12. ahirsty

13. oop north

14. Phil104


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm pleased I just squeezed on - and am looking forward to what promises to be a great day. Thanks to everyone involved in setting it up.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing some of the regulars again and meeting new people also !


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It will be meeting all new people for me and good to put faces and names to forum names....


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

Ah nuts! Only just seen this. I'll start the reserve list then!

1. Mrboots2u

2. Smokey Barn

3. Systemic Kid

4. Geordie Boy

5. Xpenno

6. Jeebsy

7. Callum t

8. CharlieJ

9. Darren

10. drude

11. Froggystyle

12. ahirsty

13. oop north

14. Phil104

Reserve list

15. Graeme


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

@Graeme - you could be in luck! Rumour has it I could now be working which means I'll miss this. I'm waiting confirmation later in the week so will keep you posted.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Graeme said:


> Ah nuts! Only just seen this. I'll start the reserve list then!
> 
> 1. Mrboots2u
> 
> ...


Ok I'll send payment details out tonight for deposit payment of £10

If people can pay . If you can't make it daren then sort out the deposit amount with Graeme .

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok ill use this post to update who has paid deposits and confirmed

Payment details sent out today people , check your pms please

1. Mrboots2u - deposit paid

2. Smokey Barn - deposit paid

3. Systemic Kid - deposit paid

4. Geordie Boy - deposit paid

5. Xpenno-deposit paid

6.

7. Callum t - deposit paid

8. CharlieJ

9. Darren - deposit paid

10. drude - deposit paid

11. Froggystyle - deposit paid

12. ahirsty - deposit paid

13. oop north - deposit paid

14. Phil104 - deposit paid

Reserve list

15. Jeebsy


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

Unfortunately I'm not free on the 27th anymore, so can't take my reserve place. Sorry for not chiming in earlier, but I'm on holiday this week.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok we now have one place free for this event

space number 6

jeebsy is unsure he his available so is in the reserve list but the

Space 6 will be first given out on a first come first served basis


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok we now have one place free for this event
> 
> space number 6
> 
> ...


ok bump for this ,

gonna leave this slot open for forum members to fill Til the end of play 14th Tuesday September

if no one is interested then ill pursue non forum ways to fill it ....

be am shame if someone from here doesn't take an oppurtunity to spend the day at hasbean with like minded geeks ...


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Very much looking forward to having some of you come along to taste & play


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> ok bump for this ,
> 
> gonna leave this slot open for forum members to fill Til the end of play 14th Tuesday September
> 
> ...


I could bring my mother, I'll be staying with her the night before, and since it's a couple of days after her 88th birthday it could be something else to cross off her bucket list. On the other hand.......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok we now have one place free for this event

space number 6

jeebsy is unsure he his available so is in the reserve list but the

Space 6 will be first given out on a first come first served basis

ok bump for this ,

gonna leave this slot open for forum members to fill Til the end of play 14th Tuesday September

if no one is interested then ill pursue non forum ways to fill it ....

be am shame if someone from here doesn't take an oppurtunity to spend the day at hasbean with like minded geeks ...


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I wish to attend please.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Back up to full numbers

yes row added

1. Mrboots2u - deposit paid

2. Smokey Barn - deposit paid

3. Systemic Kid - deposit paid

4. Geordie Boy - deposit paid

5. Xpenno-deposit paid

6. Yes Row - deposit paid

7. Callum t - deposit paid

8. CharlieJ - no internet









9.

10. drude - deposit paid

11. Froggystyle - deposit paid

12. ahirsty - deposit paid

13. oop north - deposit paid

14. Phil104 - deposit paid

Reserve list

15. Jeebsy


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Paid!

Thanks, look forward to the day and putting faces to names


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok we have a spare place now

slot 9 number is open due to work commitments for Daren...









ill leave this open Til end of Saturday for the forum

If we have no takers I'll fill elsewhere

cheers martin


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

me please if that's ok


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Space 9 now free

1. Mrboots2u - deposit paid

2. Smokey Barn - deposit paid

3. Systemic Kid - deposit paid

4. Geordie Boy - deposit paid

5. Xpenno-deposit paid

6. Yes Row - deposit paid

7. Callum t - deposit paid

8. CharlieJ - no internet

9.

10. drude - deposit paid

11. Froggystyle - deposit paid

12. ahirsty - deposit paid

13. oop north - deposit paid

14. Phil104 - deposit paid

Reserve list

15. Jeebsy


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

My misery is your joy Coffee johnny. I'm gutted to be missing this


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Will be organising a super exciting cupping , should be really interesting - you lucky people!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I am so sorry, I have been told in no uncertain times I cannot go. Wife and kids have plans for me. PM sent


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok we have a spare place now ago an

slot 9 number is open as coffee johnny is unable to attend

Ill do this on a first come first served basis

I'll leave this open Til Sunday this week then I will look at filling from outside the forum .

If anyone step up outside the forum in the mean time I'll update and close the last slot down .

cheers martin


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Jill wants to come. She may have to drive me there anyway.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Jill wants to come. She may have to drive me there anyway.


Cool

Shall I mark her as last place then ?

Then we are all done and dusted


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yup


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Please


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Right full again........

1. Mrboots2u - deposit paid

2. Smokey Barn - deposit paid

3. Systemic Kid - deposit paid

4. Geordie Boy - deposit paid

5. Xpenno-deposit paid

6. Yes Row - deposit paid

7. Callum t - deposit paid

8. CharlieJ - no internet

9. Jillicious ( mrs spence )

10. drude - deposit paid

11. Froggystyle - deposit paid

12. ahirsty - deposit paid

13. oop north - deposit paid

14. Phil104 - deposit paid

Reserve list

15. Jeebsy


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yay. It's only a week away


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Really looking forward to this...really


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Yay. It's only a week away


Beers ..........


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I am quite jealous that I didn't spot this soon enough. Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Final details being sorted by myself over the next day or two. Picking some cool coffees for you guys to try on the day!

Excited myself for this : )


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Really looking forward to it now







Back is just about useable, shoulder seems better just the arm to get mobile again now.

Would you notice if I brought along my 500L rainwater tank and long length of hose


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Oops - just realised needed to send the balance of payment - so done it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Update Apologies...

Payment on the day is fine guys

Apologies for not updating this.

Tim I'll pay yours on the day


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Update apologies - would you prefer payment on the day or shall I PayPal it over now?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Update apologies - would you prefer payment on the day or shall I PayPal it over now?


Pay balance on day


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Eek! Ahead of the curve!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Pay balance on day


 Okay - will do - thank you


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Getting quite excited about this. Especially playing around with those swanky espresso machines


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I am looking forward to having a gander at the roasters, plus cupping will be new for me and i really need to learn it for my home roasting...

Roll on Saturday!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Be good to see some old faces and meet new people too for the first time


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I think i have quite a young looking face.....


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

I dont think you guys really want to look at a one-group Slayer, fully customised and only the 2nd one to arrive in the country?

Didn't think so.

Techno!!! pack it away.......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nah who would want to see that ........


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nah who would want to see that ........


I suppose we had better pack away the newer variant of the EK43 also, spare you the trouble .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Has Bean said:


> I suppose we had better pack away the newer variant of the EK43 also, spare you the trouble .


How thoughtful


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Has Bean said:


> I suppose we had better pack away the newer variant of the EK43 also, spare you the trouble .


I think that it's probably the safest thing to do, I have a very big car boot


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> I think that it's probably the safest thing to do, I have a very big car boot


How nice of you to take of transporting the 1 group Slayer for me Spence







got room for a Clima Pro as well? lol


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Has Bean said:


> I dont think you guys really want to look at a one-group Slayer, fully customised and only the 2nd one to arrive in the country?
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> Techno!!! pack it away.......





Has Bean said:


> I suppose we had better pack away the newer variant of the EK43 also, spare you the trouble .


See i think you guys should do some charity work, swap your Slayer and EK43 with me for a lovely classic and MC2...

Just putting it out there, have a think!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

God loves a trier


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Gotta try!

Did i also mention i love Sunderland FC!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Explains a lot


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Just for clarification;

9.30 tomorrow

At

Has Bean Coffee Ltd

Unit 16, Ladford Covert

Ladfordfields Industrial Estate

Seighford

?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes............


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Just for clarification;
> 
> 9.30 tomorrow
> 
> ...


Hi we will be there from 9.00 for a prompt 9.30 start.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't that a contradiction??


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Stop talking about it - you're depressing me









Sometimes I hate my job.... Gutted I had to drop out.

I'm begrudgingly hoping you all have a good time (but not that good







)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

We'll be thinking about you, Daren - very briefly


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Daren who?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll rephrase my post above.....

I hope you all have a good time - except Yes Row. May Starbucks rain down on him


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bitterness is so unbecoming


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Should that be bitterness is so over-extracted ("extracted" from the event)?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Show us what we're missing someone


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spence realises upgraditis will never end ....

One group slayer....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

3group slayer. Paired with the new variant Ek43 made some sweet, gloopy shots...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Itinerary for that day.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mythos Clima. 20g straight into the of, absolutely no mess


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Two group T3 ..


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like a great day out.more to the point the white has bean cups look amazing.hope they are for sale soon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'll put this proper pics and clips up later...these are a few I snatched on my phone at the end...

Latte art winner was no surprises Callum......

Thanks to Steve , Gary and Dale for their time today

To get to cup with Steve was great and an eye opener...and its clear just how much passion and enthusiasm he has for sourcing and roasting great coffee but its clear how much he values the growers and the relationships has with them...

Dales session on Ukbc was brill, as was Gary s session on the EK and Slayers, I won't see that pairing again







...

Cheers to Gary for making this happen at hasbean too and thanks for the goody bags.....


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Great day, too much beer last night and too much coffee today = really need a power nap :S

Thanks to all involved for organising, we had a great day.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

really great that you guys had a fab time and lets hope tomorrow will be just as great.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep we did , great time ( beers with Gary and Spence the night before didn't cloud my enjoyment either) and I'm sure the day at foundry will be just as much fun and be as informative as today...


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Another thanks from me - somehow managed not to get held up too much by M6 accident just north of Stoke or another near Standish that closed the M6 completely, or by Charlie's snoring!

the goodie bag will keep me going for a while (I have two cups now! Wonder how many I can get by not buying any?) and I learned quite a bit more - some different ideas / food for thought for preinfusion and pour times. The tour was great, though I didn't learn enough about Steve's car collection and cupping was again a bit of a mystery to me (though the gross tasting one was, indeed, gross!) and with flashes of flavour / insight here and there


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Machine envy....


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Just to echo the other comments. It was a really informative day with passionate people and can't wait to tuck into the goodie bag


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks to all involved. A very well organised day. Good to meet some of the forum members. I now want a mythos!


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh and I still think the latte art contest was a fix


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

ahirsty said:


> Oh and I still think the latte art contest was a fix


You keep telling yourself that, old chap


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant day - big thanks to Steve, Gary and Dale who were so welcoming and passionate about what they do. Had a great time, and still buzzing from all the coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ahirsty said:


> Oh and I still think the latte art contest was a fix










.........

Only 4 entrants stepped in the ring , big up for giving it a go mate


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks all for making it an amazing day.

Could have gone a lot smoother but all in all everyone enjoyed themselves?

Worth noting that a chunk of the money you gave us today will be put to good use :

http://www.hasblog.co.uk/carlos-gets-a-new-depulper-thanks-to-you


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Has Bean said:


> Thanks all for making it an amazing day.
> 
> Could have gone a lot smoother but all in all everyone enjoyed themselves?
> 
> ...


Didn't notice any rough bits...apart from my hangover first thing ...


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Has Bean said:


> Could have gone a lot smoother but all in all everyone enjoyed themselves?


? Seemed fine to me! Had a great time, thank you for having us.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> .........
> 
> Only 4 entrants stepped in the ring , big up for giving it a go mate


Any photos of the 4 entrants work?

Maybe have a blind vote on the forum to see if it matches the verdict on the day.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It looks like you all had a really good time









Hopefully this event can happen again


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big, big thanks to Steve, Dale and Gary for putting on a fantastic day. So many highlights - still buzzing.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Any photos of the 4 entrants work?
> 
> Maybe have a blind vote on the forum to see if it matches the verdict on the day.


Publication of pictures of my crap latte art will be viewed as an infringement of my rights to privacy and will result in legal action - still hurting from being mashed by Callum and Martin


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Publication of pictures of my crap latte art will be viewed as an infringement of my rights to privacy and will result in legal action - still hurting from being mashed by Callum and Martin


At least you weren't beaten by me....that would be humiliating


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank's for all concerned for an excellent day and having us there. The cupping with Steve was excellent as well as hearing his views on sourcing coffee and relationships with the growers, it's a shame more people don't think this way about how things are produced or grown, and wow that was a lot of green coffee on the shelves. Was amusing to see a 3 group Slayer just lying around on a pallet in a seemingly random spot, the Slayer was good fun to have a play with as was the Mythos One, I couldn't believe how small it seemed with the smaller hopper compared to my standard version and I want one of those as well as 1 group Slayer. Picked up some great food for thought from both Steve and Dale and as ever a pleasure to have Gary showing us through some amazing "toys", Gary you seem so much happier in yourself having thrown off the shackles of Vodafone. I'm looking forward to digging into the goodie bag during the next week and also to ordering some of the coffees we cupped especially the yellow pacamara funky- definitely my coffee of the day, the high grade Robusta we cupped was simply rank and had that taste of burnt rubber to it, and the coffee Dale brewed us to try from the Clover machine was utterly vile- kind of supermarket value brand cheapo gravy granules just horrible.

It was as ever a pleasure to see all the usual suspects there plus some new faces as well, I strongly urge any of you have have never been to a forum event to get yourself to the next one you can they are always fun and informative and asking people about issues you have in making your coffee face to face is always so much easier and faster than watching YouTube videos or asking questions via the forum.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charlie, you've not mentioned getting up close and personal with the EK


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How much you willing to pay for the pics?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Charlie, you've not mentioned getting up close and personal with the EK


That wasn't the 1st time I've done that though Patrick, as I've said all along I can understand why you all love them, but for me they style of coffee that comes with them on a machine that doesn't have the flexibility of a Slayer or Vesuvius isn't what I would want to be drinking all the time, it's nice for a change, but I'm currently more than happy with my Mythos as I had never ever imagined I would own one of those, so in the future with a different machine who knows what a grinder upgrade would bring. I also do find the getting the ground coffee in to your portafilter with an EK all a bit too much faff for me personally.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Charlie, you've not mentioned getting up close and personal with the EK


Yikes!!!!! Hope it wasn't with Callum's dial!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Hmmm, those Brownies! Teamed with the espresso I made from the EK/Slayer combo, to die for

Who made the Brownies?

The day was great and enlightening at times, thanks guys and I look forward to trying the beans

Steve, did you buy the split screen??


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> Hmmm, those Brownies! Teamed with the espresso I made from the EK/Slayer combo, to die for
> 
> Who made the Brownies?
> 
> ...


That was my Mrs, Jill. I have to say that I really loves the lemon cake as well and my fav shot of the day was from the T3 and mythos one combo.

Some of those coffees on the cupping table were bonkers and I'm gong to have to order some yellow funky because I've never tasted banana in coffee before


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> That was my Mrs, Jill. I have to say that I really loves the lemon cake as well and my fav shot of the day was from the T3 and mythos one combo.
> 
> Some of those coffees on the cupping table were bonkers and I'm gong to have to order some yellow funky because I've never tasted banana in coffee before


Well done Jill. Would love a copy of the recipe?

Never got to try the Lemon Cake...bummer!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I recognised the brownies from the bella barista day a year ago. Yum!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Same as everyone else, i had a great day.

Really really enjoyed the cupping with Steve, his knowledge and passion just oozes out of him, you can see how he has built Hasbean to what it is today, well done Steve!

I found the machines a tad overwhelming, maybe because i am used to the classic and MC2, but can defiantly see an upgrade on the cards next year.

Big thanks to Gary, Steve and Dale for letting us have a peek at what goes down at hasbean Towers!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Same from me - what a brilliant day. I enjoyed meeting everyone from the forum and the Has Bean crew were simply amazingly generous with their time, sharing knowledge and enthusiasm and being patient. I was a little apprehensive thinking I might be venturing into geekdom beyond my understanding but I needn't have been concerned - friendliness was the order of the day and a day to remember. A series of not very good pictures (Boots was busy taking pictures, which will be off much better quality, and Dale also posted a picture on twitter.

Steve doing his tour of the roastery:









And talking us through cupping some of Has Bean's finest, with a story about every bean









And Dale - an entertaining and informative presentation about how barista competitions work:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice to meet you Phil and cheers for drying up at the end


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Martin - good to meet you too, and it was the very essence of team work - washin' and dryin'.


----------

